# japanese toby and marty for trade



## AkaneDeath (Dec 19, 2016)

Looking for in return;
Marshal
Chief
Stella

One for one. Not looking for all. One card for one card.


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 19, 2016)

Oops never mind, I just figured out you want all 3. Sorry! I hope you find them!


----------



## AkaneDeath (Dec 19, 2016)

Oops! Forgot to clarify!~ It's fixed now.


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh! In that case, would you like to trade Toby for my Stella? 
Oh, forgot to ask: where are you sending from?


----------



## AkaneDeath (Dec 19, 2016)

Colorado, USA
I'll pm you!


----------

